# New Products cont'd



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Too many pictures after an hour + of work...

Now here is the curveball that no one was expecting 

This is the Trinidad DC

















OK besides it being a Trinidad we have made some other improvements to the 
standard design besides the DC unit. It has a Redundant anti reverse system now which consists of a larger anti reverse bearing and spring assisted dual assist stopper pawls. We also have changed the clutch lever to a metal design with a rubber pad. The drag star has also been redesigned to be more comfortable than before. The DC unit has 8 settings for use with about anything you would cast in salt water from live bait to surface irons to plugs, etc; We will offer it in a 16, 20 and 30 size. The Trinidad DC will retail for $729.99-749.99.

Another reel for the salt is the Torsa 40.










Along with the other Torsa reels this one features the Redundant Anti Reverse system, harness lugs, a 4.9:1 gear ratio and no VBS weights (Only in 16N, 16, 20 and 30)
along with more specialized Quickfire drag cams. These cams are specific to the Torsa 40 only and will not fit the other Torsa reels.

•L.R.S. (Long Range Special) comes with the reel
•B.F.S. 80 (Bottom Fish Special 80# line) 
•U.F.S. (Ulua Fish Special) For Ulua fishing in Hawaii
•D.N.K. 20 (Dink Fishing Cam 20#) Designed for Dink fishing in Florida 
•D.N.K. 30-40 (Dink Fishing Cam 30-30#) Same as above with heavier line
•C.F.S. (Chunk Fish special) Designed for fishing chunk baits with 50-60# line

The Cumara rods are something we have worked on for a long time now. I was personally invlolved with the designs of the rods. I had input on several actions as well as the reel seat design. This was a fun project to work on and the rods turned out better than I expected. 

Here is the reel seat on the casting model 










And the spinning version











We have 14 models total with 6 casting models and 8 spinning models. They are available in 6'8, 7'2 and one 7'6" spinning model. Medium, Medium Heavy, Extra Fast action MH and several others.They feature Fuji SiC guides, a new style hook keeper that is in the handle grip, exposed blank design on the reel seat, soft touch grip on the reel seat, carbon reel seat on spinning models, split grip EVA and IM-10 construction. These rods will retail from $199.99-219.99. 

We also have introduced sandals based on the Evair boot design, a new Wade belt/back brace (Pretty cool and the local Texas boys that used these are smiling ear to ear), longer needle nose pliers with a lanyard, Britol Bay kayak bag with rod holders and a bait pump for use with live bait. If you want to see pictures of this stuff then let me know. I need to give my fingers a rest for a few minutes... 

Lots of new stuff and I really hope you all like it!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> a new Wade belt/back brace (Pretty cool and the local Texas boys that used these are smiling ear to ear)


He's not lying!

While I didn't get to fish with this belt, I have seen it in action and I did get to wear it for a little while. Wait until you guys see this wading belt. It is absolutely killer. Super comfortable and it has some features and gadgets on it that make you say, "Why hasn't anybody else done this?" You boys will love it.

Thanks for the info Bantam. That new rod looks sweet. Do you have a listing of the lengths and actions on the Cumara?


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I would love to see a picture of the wading belt.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Dan- what about the Cumara casting models? Do you have what lengths and actions they will be available in? Also do you have the weight information on the casting models? When will they hit stores?
Thanks



Bantam1 said:


> The Cumara rods are something we have worked on for a long time now. I was personally invlolved with the designs of the rods. I had input on several actions as well as the reel seat design. This was a fun project to work on and the rods turned out better than I expected.
> 
> Here is the reel seat on the casting model
> 
> ...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's some wade belt pics...sorry for lagging I didn't see any replies on this thread until now 


















Sorry about the sexy legs pic but there are the only 2 I have right now. You can see the hooks are on a zipper that you can attach different things to and change the posistion of them by sliding it on the zipper. I waded once in some knee deep water in the Corpus area and didn't use a belt or wade boots (lesson learned that day...cut up feet from oyster shells hurt!). I was used to fit the belt because of my size. This fits the skinny guy all the way to the larger models like me and people even bigger than me (I'm 6'2" 250).


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

wolverine said:


> Dan- what about the Cumara casting models? Do you have what lengths and actions they will be available in? Also do you have the weight information on the casting models? When will they hit stores?
> Thanks


The rods should be available at the end of this month. The weights around 100 grams depending on the model and action. I will have the exact numbers next week when the rod development guy is back in the office next week.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

That wade belt is freakin sweet! Whats retail on it Dan?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

one wading belt please........

the only thing I see that it needs, is a piece of pvc in the rod holder.....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure right now. They didn't leave me with a catalog before everyone took off for ICAST. I'll see if the new website is up so I can get the model number and look it up. I'm guessing around $100 or so...

*edited* 11 hours and 56 minutes to go...looks like we'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Send me you adress, or PAYPAL acct #, and I will send you $$ for a real pair of Shoes....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have some that I bought when I first started here way back when. I just didn't expect to go fishing that trip. I didn't realize I cut my feet until later that night when my foot started to hurt. Came back to my hotel room with bloody socks :headknock I appreciate the offer!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lol*



jabx1962 said:


> Send me you adress, or PAYPAL acct #, and I will send you $$ for a real pair of Shoes....


ROFLMAO


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> Send me you adress, or PAYPAL acct #, and I will send you $$ for a real pair of Shoes....


Come on now buddy....those shoes look pretty comfy lol, I am beginning to think you are a little bit biased against plastic shoes HAHA


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Sign me up for the wade belt. Any idea of when they will be on the shelves?


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Does the new Torsa 40 have the same drag capacity as the 30 or more?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The wade belts should be hitting the dealers by the end of this month or next month. 


The drag will vary depending on the cam used on the Torsa 40. The LRS cam will give you 32.0 at strike and 50.2 at max drag.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

do you have, or can you post a picture of the clasp assembly?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What I want to know is why Shimano discontinued production of their wading boots. I love those boots.

TH


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can only guess low sales numbers. Roy's Bait & Tackle purchased all of our remaining inventory earlier this year I believe.


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the wade belt, it'll do nicely :biggrin: 


sS


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Here you go...


bud, I should have been a little more descriptive.....it's difficult for me to tell, if the "buckle/clasp" is velcro, or some type of other arrangement.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh sorry about that...yes it is velcro. I don't have any other pictures other than what I posted. Once we get the bugs worked out on the new website you should be able to see more. It was supposed to go live today but we are having some "Technical Difficulties". When the guys get back from ICAST I'll take some more pictures to show all the features if they are not on the website.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I can only guess low sales numbers. Roy's Bait & Tackle purchased all of our remaining inventory earlier this year I believe.


They did. I got the last pair of 13's they had. 

TH


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

*When will the belt hit the shelves?*

Bantam:

When will the new belt be available? Forgive me if it already posted.

MW


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

here ya go!!



Bantam1 said:


> The wade belts should be hitting the dealers by the end of this month or next month.


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks! Chrisnitro


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Np


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI - According to the local Shimano rep., the wade belt will retail for $79.99.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Te.jas.on said:


> FYI - According to the local Shimano rep., the wade belt will retail for $79.99.


The MSRP will be $89.99 not $79.99. The belts will be in stock at the end of this month and on the shelves next month. The sizes it will fit are 32-56.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like there are a few different prices going around. I've also heard $89.99 floating around.

Either way, thanks for the info! You're a great sport for sticking around here and answering all our questions.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just edited the price, it is $89.99. I entered the wrong part number when I checked the price. I edited my post to show the correct pricing. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## yourdaguy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Stradic 2500/3000*

So the only difference between the Stradic 2500 FI and the Stradic 3000 FI is the spool? So if I buy a Stradic 2500 and buy a spare spool for a 3000 I will effectively have both reels?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes that is correct


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Anywhere online I can order that belt? I live out in the sticks. BTW, used my new Core for the first time this morning. VEEEEERY NICE.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that someone mentioned that FTU now offers online ordering.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, FTU has a new on-line store. The wade belt is on there along with just about everything else they sell.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/FTU/c-/S-BWRNB160.html

And BTW, I was there yesterday and they had five belts out on the shelf at the Gulf Fwy location.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you guys. I had checked out their site and couldn't find it. It's on the way.


----------

